# Stuck DIC



## jiro09 (Dec 20, 2013)

Perhaps I am a bit dull, or I lack critical reading comprehension skills...but I cannot change my DIC from the options tab. pressing menu button only switchs from off to options tab. I would like access to the trip info tab but i can't. Ive tried long pressing menu button, double tap menu etc. Help!!


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Turn the thumb wheel


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jiro09 (Dec 20, 2013)

thanks...I feel dumb. Did i mention that I am a new cruze owner? Does that make it better? As in less than a few hours.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congats on your new Cruze. Which trim did you get? As you have already discovered this is the place to get help.


----------



## jiro09 (Dec 20, 2013)

I got a 2013 LT2 or (2lt)...love it so far. already have many many plans. First things first...tint. then a modest stereo upgrade. then tune.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

jiro09 said:


> I got a 2013 LT2 or (2lt)...love it so far. already have many many plans. First things first...tint. then a modest stereo upgrade. then tune.


Your plans sound very similar to mine. Waiting until spring for the tint when it's warmer.

Anyways, now that you know to turn the wheel, the real trick is figuring out which way to turn it. You'll turn it the wrong way and you'll have to scroll through everything and the thing you're looking for will be the last thing you get to - Everytime.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Best thread title EVER!!!!


----------



## jiro09 (Dec 20, 2013)

NBrehm said:


> Best thread title EVER!!!!


I was looking for a quick reply...and no one (other than you) caught it. Innuendo always works.


----------



## jiro09 (Dec 20, 2013)

jiro09 said:


> I was looking for a quick reply...and no one (other than you) caught it. Innuendo always works.


Or everyone caught it and we're just too **** childish.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jiro09 said:


> I was looking for a quick reply...and no one (other than you) caught it. Innuendo always works.


Yeah when I saw it I had to slow down and read it again. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Royalwapiti (Apr 1, 2015)

Ha,

I needed this answer too, brand new 2014 and all I see on options is Tire Pressure. I messed with the DIC selector switch on my turn signal lever for 30 miles pressing hard, pressing left side, right side, holding it down. And now my wife has it at work and I can't go try it!!!

Still not sure what the thumb wheel is but will mess around some more. Assume it is on the outer edge of the turn signal lever.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The thumb wheel is about half an inch in from the end of the stalk. I'm always turning mine the wrong way but since the displays rotate around it's not that big a deal.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Speaking of the DIC, anybody know if it messages with a burned out bulb, I would assume it does since almost all lights except the high beams are run by the BCM and I'm pretty sure it monitors current on the lights, reason I ask is I'm hooking up some switchback LED combo running and turn lights for the fog light covers, the white LED's are self powered out of a DC-DC module that came with the lights BUT the turn amber LED's are connected directly to the turn lamps, the load is only 60ma so I don't think it will be a issue of the BCM sensing the tiny extra load on the turn circuit, just got the factory books and I see no mention of what the BCM is looking for load wise on the lights-anybody been there done this ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

KENSTV123 said:


> Speaking of the DIC, anybody know if it messages with a burned out bulb, I would assume it does since almost all lights except the high beams are run by the BCM and I'm pretty sure it monitors current on the lights, reason I ask is I'm hooking up some switchback LED combo running and turn lights for the fog light covers, the white LED's are self powered out of a DC-DC module that came with the lights BUT the turn amber LED's are connected directly to the turn lamps, the load is only 60ma so I don't think it will be a issue of the BCM sensing the tiny extra load on the turn circuit, just got the factory books and I see no mention of what the BCM is looking for load wise on the lights-anybody been there done this ?


You're more likely to get a check engine light.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

KENSTV123 said:


> Speaking of the DIC, anybody know if it messages with a burned out bulb,


There are codes for bulbs, but I'm not sure how many of them are actually in use. You'll have to try and see.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

There are DTC's for open and short but don't see any for slightly overcurrent-at least not in the DTC tests, wonder why all the trouble than with the aftermarket bulbs, I'm hooking up the amber turn led's as planned--straight to the turn lamps, I re-measured the current with my fluke and it's only 55 milliamps that's .055 of a amp so I can't see it hurting the BCM or setting a code, we'll see shortly !


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

KENSTV123 said:


> There are DTC's for open and short but don't see any for slightly overcurrent-at least not in the DTC tests, wonder why all the trouble than with the aftermarket bulbs, I'm hooking up the amber turn led's as planned--straight to the turn lamps, I re-measured the current with my fluke and it's only 55 milliamps that's .055 of a amp so I can't see it hurting the BCM or setting a code, we'll see shortly !


At 55mA, it might be too low for the expected current, so it triggers an "open" code. (IIRC, a normal turn signal bulb is around 2A. At least it was for my old car.) I doubt if it actually measures the current - just something simple like "way too high"(short), "way too low"(open) or "within normal range"(no code).

Let us know what happens.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Works just fine, of coarse the other turn signals are all there too so it's just the additional load on the front left and right which are driven buy the BCM as well as every other light on the car except the high beams, from the diagnostic tests for a set DTC for the turn signals it just gives a range above and bellow a certain voltage, current is defiantly monitored but like you said if within a certain window all is OK with the BCM, if open or low ohm short it will set code, I think the trouble with the after market headlights is they run out of that window--if under loaded by using relays or overloaded by the high power HID lights connected through the BCM like the stock ones


----------

